# How often do you use yours?



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

Local to me are a number of motohomes. An ancient Hymer coachbuilt: a 3 year old Damon Daybreak: a 1year old Swift Lifestyle and and old Swift Kon Tiki. This season none of these have left home for more than 2 weeks total! They have not even taken off for a weekend during this glorious Autumn we're having.
It so pains me as, at the moment, waiting for a house sale, we can't afford a 'van and are dying to get out and about. Have these people lost their minds, particularly the RV and the Lifestyle.,where the depreciation is like pouring money down the drain.
How often do you use yours?


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

You might find the results of a poll I started interesting.

See HERE

I should be in the 60-90 day category this year

Andrew


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

We escape away with ours as often as we can get time off work. I too have seen m/homes parked on drives for months and wondered why the owners don't use them. :? At the moment though "the great escape" has been delayed as we are still renovating the house :roll: 
So in a nutshell....not used often enough  

Leaky's wench.


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

Only had our MH for a few weeks so far but been away couple of times. Work commitments can get in the way and OH is likely to be working a lot of weekends in the run up to Christmas so we might get to use the MH less than we would like, at least until after January. 

There are a lot of reasons why motorhomes don't get used. Ours was bought by us at six years old with a genuine 3000 miles on the clock - 2,400 of which were done in the first two years! We were informed by the dealer that this was due to practical difficulties faced by the previous owner meaning that, apart from a trip to the garage for its annual service and the odd run to keep the engine turning and the brakes unsiezed, it had simply stood on the drive for years. Sad for them but a bonus for us in getting what is in effect a hardly run-in vehicle for a six year old price - the dealer recognised that, nomatter how little it had been used, it was a 2002 vehicle and needed to be priced as such. 

Shop around, be choosy and these effectively unused MHs do come up - a decent dealer doing a full mechanical and habitation service prior to sale should net you a good van at a good price!

Jon


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, It's annoying to see them unused. A neighbour who is retired (and has no excuse for not going out!) has an ancient autosleeper (D reg), and only goes out in it for two weeks a year (if that). No spontaneous mid week trips when the weather's lovely.....
He moaned to me the other day that it costs alot of money to keep it on the road - why bother at all, I thought :roll:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We are in the 100+ days away category. Two 6 week spells in France and at least another two nights every month except Jan each year. (We are too busy in Jan. catching up with things!) 

We had good cause to use our MH last weekend unexpectedly. A dear old friend died in Aviemore. The only way we could get to the funeral was using the MH both for travel and board and lodging. A sad reason to have to use it, but very reassuring all the same.

I must admit I can't understand people owning one and not using it if they can. Even going out for a picnic in ours makes me happy. 

It's a hard life this retirement - having to use your MH :lol: 

Sue


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Theres a new van just down the road from me that doesn't seem to get used. It's stood still since the start of August.

My van has quite a lot of use over it's first year. 10 weekends, 3 week summer holiday, most weekends it gets taken out on a day trip to football matchs or running races. Once a week it also gets taken out to the seafront where I have a run then entertain my running friends with coffees and nibbles in the van.

Julie


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We use ours 2-3 weekends out of 4 plus once or twice a week when we go and site on a cliff top having something to eat watching the sun go down.

My local MH store has numerous MH that only go out for 1-2 weeks a year. The latest one cost over £45k and the owner says he does not have enough time to use it. Just give it to me then!!!!


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

Got new MH (Bessie E560) on 1 Sep - we're complete Newbies to it apart from renting for 4 weeks in NZ which persuaded us to buy when we got home. 

In 6 weeks have done nearly 2000 miles (all in UK) in 4 x 3-day weekends away, including Ludlow Food Festival (wonderful) and Pickering Show (OK). Another week (half-term), 3 more weekends and a trip to a German Xmas market booked before end-of-year.

We're sure this pattern will continue as we're having such a fab time  

Big trip to France, Italy (lakes), Austria, Germany & Luxembourg planned for next summer.

Not been to a rally yet so that's a pleasure in store!

Roger

PS Got a nice 50 foot narrowboat for sale if anyone's interested!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

If unused motorhomes are a worry just look in any marina


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

ladyrunner said:


> Theres a new van just down the road from me that doesn't seem to get used. It's stood still since the start of August.
> 
> My van has quite a lot of use over it's first year. 10 weekends, 3 week summer holiday, most weekends it gets taken out on a day trip to football matchs or running races. Once a week it also gets taken out to the seafront where I have a run then entertain my running friends with coffees and nibbles in the van.
> 
> Julie


Sorry, but this has hit a nerve. Our neighbours probably wonder why we don't use ours but then few of them know that Pat was diagnosed with Mantel Cell Lymphoma only one month after purchasing the MH. Which we purchased when Pat retired as a french teacher, so we could travel to France. That was 3 years ago and whenever it is possible, we do go away, but for the first 2 years the MH was used very little.
Now we have to organise trips around hospital appointments/treatments and how well Pat is feeling. Also if he does feel unwell whilst away he has to go to the nearest hospital. Sometimes we feel it's safer to stay home. But things are improving, slowly but doubt that we would risk going to France for a long while yet.
Our circumstances are not that unusual. In fact I have visited 2 people in recent years in my job as a district nurse HCA that had bought MH's and were forced to sell due to ill health. One after only 6 months ownership and the other after 12 months, so I consider we are lucky to be able to use ours at all.
So maybe others also have very good reasons for not using their MH's but just haven't got around to telling their neighbours why.
Sorry, I'll climb off my soap box now :wink:
Lesley


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

sallytrafic said:


> If unused motorhomes are a worry just look in any marina


Yes, selling a boat is a bit like trying to sell a house right now! :roll:

Roger


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

sallytrafic said:


> If unused motorhomes are a worry just look in any marina




They do have an excuse, UK weather the last few years has been beyond the limits of weekend sailors and their boats all to often.

Do you know how much it costs to replace a good cut glass marine decanter ?


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

hilldweller said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > If unused motorhomes are a worry just look in any marina
> ...


The advantage of a canal boat is in a gale you just tie up by the towpath.  But we've lost a bit of glassware in locks at times :wink:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I too have been thinking about this for some time. Apart from trips to have things fitted and\or mended, I think I have used Porky in his second year now for 8 weeks. The works out about £10k per trip so far not counting expenses for 4 x 2 weeks hols. Of course I do have equity in it so in the current climate I would expect to get a couple of chickens for it, perhaps a calf but this post has concentrated my mind on this issue and so I must have a review.

I suspect at first glance that I would lose to much to sell it now if indeed I could even find a buyer so I expect I shall carry on being a motorhomer by default.

I do enjoy the experience of course but not sure the expenses tally up against other things I enjoy.

Hmmm! To the drawing board.  Note. Edited as I got figures wrong by only 50%


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

patnles said:


> So maybe others also have very good reasons for not using their MH's but just haven't got around to telling their neighbours why.
> Sorry, I'll climb off my soap box now :wink:
> Lesley


Yes indeed, we do realise how lucky we are.

Roger


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Had mines a month, used it every weekend, and also several times throughout the week. I use it as a portable base for photography, so I estimate it will be used twice a week minimum, I will be away more or less EVERY weekend, and on top of that, several two week holidays. It will never sit more than 3 days on my drive, I know that for sure.

Gary.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Pusser said:


> I do enjoy the experience of course but not sure the expenses tally up against other things I enjoy.(


We've been MHs for just a year and this is immediately obvious. Previously we'd do the package holiday in spring or autumn and tour by bike in the summer.

So we buy MH and diesel goes through the roof, financially it does not make sense now. We'll do Morocco next spring and I think we'll be have a re-evaluation of whole idea based on that.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Using your motorhome*

 Thanks heavens for our Hymer - without it I would be stuck indoors all week without seeing the outside world. As it is, we are off on Friday afternoons for a couple of nights - EVERY weekend, except for those when flu jabs, servicing etc interfere. When the worker has at least a week's break, we are over the Channel to experience the joys of France.

We have done over 100,000kms in just over three years in our elderly machine and are so grateful that we were able to buy. As we have been told, the more you use it the better it will run and so it has proved.

Of course it is sad that some people are not well enough to make full use of their vans, but we have a neighbour, who is healthy, whose caravan moves just once in a whole year - for a week only! It would be cheaper to hire one wouldn't it? Each to his own I suppose.

Now we have discovered Delfin Designs (why did no-one mention them to us before?) we are looking forward to keeping our van on the road for many more miles yet!!!!! :lol:

Sundial J&T


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*how much do you use it*

Before we bought our Hymer , we agreed to see how the first year went and make a proper evaluation at the end of it.

Luckily the van is paid for so at least the finance part ( cost of loan ) doesnt come into it , and if i fhad put it in the bank the buggers might of kept it 8O .......BUT then you have the biggest enermy DEPRECIATION

So far we have spent nearer 55 days away in the van , so all things considered its earning its keep.

However, We havent used it for the last 4 weekends as we have other comittments so i now look at the big lump of metal on the drive and start thinking ..... What IF. The simple answer to these negative thoughts is to get the maps out and start planning for next year.

The biggest stick in the spokes is ( i,m going to get flammed here) is The value of a touring Caravan against a motorhome.....which brings me nicely back to the where i started ....CHOICE....its what i enjoy.

I,m now off to look at the price of an African safari !!!!!


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Although we have been motorhomers for about 8 years now, this year has been the first where we have really used ours for more than a few weekends and the odd week here or there. 

Even so we have loved knowing that if we want to, and neither of us had work or other commitments we could just escape for a couple of days. Even using the van for long lazy days out made having it worthwhile.

This year with both of us enjoying a mid-life gap year, or in Glenn's case stretching his into a 2nd, things have been very different, and unless something very drastic happens we will be using the van a lot more from now on.
We even got brave enough to have my parents away with us for a weekend 8O ( Glenn is still recovering 8) )

Tina


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We have our van for just two years this month and I think we have clocked up about 63 nights in it. When I counted them i was a bit disappointed in the numbers but then I had forgotten that we both have had surgeries that laid us up for three months at a time, so that is six months out of the two years.

I would have to say that the nights we have been away have been the best holidays and weekends we have ever had, and we certainly would not be away that much if we didn't have the van. We also have a daughter who was still in school until this summer so there is a bit of restriction with that too.

The other thing I have to remember is that the van is still there, to be used whenever we get a chance, as often as possible, and if we can both get a few days off and the weather is good, then off we go, which is the great freedom of having a MH.

It may not be strictly cost-effective but then a great hobby is going to cost money.

Ca


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

We've been away less this year than in any of our previous 7 years of MHing - probably about 45 days. The main reason for this is that for the first time we live alone with our cat. 

Previously there has always been family or friends living with us. At 17 years of age I don't feel I can start putting him in a cattery, so it means someone calling in each day to feed him and check on him. Several people do this and insist they don't mind... but I don't like to ask TOO often or for too long. 

Having said that, our van is our only vehicle, so it gets used for shopping trips etc a couple of times a month (we do most of the shopping on bikes).

Whatever the level of use, we just wouldn't have holidays at all if it wasn't for the van (can't stand hotels or being in one place too long) so it's worth it to us. Collecting the new one on Thursday, can't wait! 

-H


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*how often*

Greetings,

We have only been motorhoming since March 2006 but have been regular travellers, getting away about once a month plus days out or weekends.

When we had our boat we would use that also as often as we could, people used to say to us "you are always going out in your boat" hmmmmmmmmm, yes, that is why we owned one.

I miss the boat but the motorhome is the next best thing, I have health conditions that cause problems now with other kinds of holiday travel so we do try to get out as often as possible.

We try and limit our travels to 150 miles unless we are going away for a week or two, on a weekend meet or rally that is some distance, we usually try and tie this in with a visit somewhere else to make a week out of it.

There are many motorhomes around us, some do not move much at all, but there are others that move on a regular basis. Just today, driving through Grimsby and Cleethorpes we sighted seven motorhomes travelling around and some in the local caravan park as well.

We do find that the motorhome cost as well as servicing, maintenance, improvements, additions and travelling costs make it an expensive hobby, but it no more costly that our boat used to be in real terms.................

......................but we enjoy it, whilst we are able to travel we shall, when the times comes to hang our hat up, at least we will have some equity to release upon its sale!!

Happy travelling


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi,
So far this year about 30 nights *Nowhere* near enough,hoping for at least another 8/10 days before the end of the year :!:


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: how often*



Humber-Traveller said:


> We do find that the motorhome cost as well as servicing, maintenance, improvements, additions and travelling costs make it an expensive hobby, but it no more costly that our boat used to be in real terms.


When I bought my narrowboat I was told that any boat is a big, invisible black hole in the surface of the water that sucks in money in huge quantities! Sadly that's fairly accurate and motorhomes are similar though more of your money is actually spent on what matters - using and enjoying them - and less on irritating overheads - licence fees, mooring fees especially.

Someone said depreciation is the enemy with a MH - well, it is! (boats are supposed to appreciate BTW until you try to sell one in the middle of an economic crisis  ). So what amazes me as a motorhoming newbie is how frequently many folk change their 'vans. Depreciation doesn't affect your cash flow until you sell, so our strategy was and is to do masses of homework on what we wanted, buy accordingly, look after the MH and then keep it as long as possible (it could well outlast us? :roll: ). Time will tell whether we manage to sustain this approach!

A bit of hard-nosed financial work suggests that even with increased fuel costs (now on the way down again, at least for a while :wink: ) and the worsened euro rate, we can do more and see more with our MH than we could ever hope to do by conventional car touring using B&Bs. Only tent camping might be cheaper as far as we can see; we think (hope?) we can afford the upgrade from that.

Roger


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Hmmmmmmmmmm*

Greetings,



> When I bought my narrowboat I was told that any boat is a big, invisible black hole in the surface of the water that sucks in money in huge quantities! Sadly that's fairly accurate and motorhomes are similar though more of your money is actually spent on what matters - using and enjoying them - and less on irritating overheads - licence fees, mooring fees especially.


This is true Roger, but at least I managed to sell our last boat for more than I paid for it after 19 years of ownership, I wish I could say the same about a 19 year old motorhome.

I agree that you can do a lot with a motorhome, once you have it and got it the way you want it, the only expense is upkeep, tax and insurance and for the return involved, just the knowledge that you can get off any time without any problems with tides, winds, fog etc, the freedom is immense.

..........long live motorhoming!! ;-)


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

This is why we sold our motorhome as we new that we could not use it for at least 6 months.We thought it was a waste of a lovely motorhome and money. I was operated on in February and again 5 weeks ago and Roger's daughter, who lives in the States , had the baby last April. Roger and our son, Laurens went to see them in August, while I was waiting for my call to go into hospital.
People have all kinds of reasons but we could not stand the thought of the motorhome being parked up and not being able to go away in it.

Maddie


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Could see a lot more static vans on driveways in London, My brother lives in Harrow and it now costs him £200 each time he moves his £50k van off of his driveway and another £200 to put it back.


----------



## 116782 (Sep 19, 2008)

We bought our old girl [1984 talbot express glendale] about 6 weeks ago and have been out for the occasional day so far. It's had to have a few little jobs done here and there but fingers crossed, we're having a couple of nights away this weekend in the New Forest. We are hoping to go most weekend somewhere or other.


----------



## antnjac (May 12, 2005)

120 nights away last year, this year about the same. 

All of August in Cornwall, will be off to Devon for at least a week soon. 

Winter weekends in Snowdonia. 

Trying to find time for a trip to Scotland. 

Van's 12 yrs old and still going well  

Tony


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi all, i used to blow about 7k a year on holiday's, what with taking the kids away or having time out, now that was expensive especially as i never settled as i always wanted to move on!!!
So as far as cost goes i've just sold my sports car that was a money pit as i was never satisfied with it, i was always chasing the magic numbers :roll: my motorhome has indeed cost a lot but it is paid for and it is there to be enjoyed by my whole family, well when they can get it off me :lol: 
I love the experience and the fact that it brings me and my children closer than every as there is less distractions when we are on top of each other, (so to speak)!
So in comparison it is still very cheap and more enjoyable than jumping on a plane 

Steve


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

1946 said:


> This is why we sold our motorhome as we new that we could not use it for at least 6 months.We thought it was a waste of a lovely motorhome and money. I was operated on in February and again 5 weeks ago and Roger's daughter, who lives in the States , had the baby last April. Roger and our son, Laurens went to see them in August, while I was waiting for my call to go into hospital.
> People have all kinds of reasons but we could not stand the thought of the motorhome being parked up and not being able to go away in it.
> 
> Maddie


I think herein lies the problem. For us anyway. We do actually go away occasionally, but nowhere near as often as we would like and I find it very frustrating that the van is sitting on the drive not being used.
When we do get away we really love the freedom we get from having the MH. We have considered buying a static van but the only place we would really like it to be, is in my beloved Scotland, which due to distance from home would mean not being able to visit very often. The other alternative is buy a static van somewhere nearer home and although I've visited some beautiful places in England and Wales I have not found anywhere that I would be happy to visit over and over again. A static is undoubtedly an even more unfavourable investment than a mh.
The mh is paid for and depreciation is not really an important consideration under the circumstances. We knew when we purchased the mh that it would depreciate so Pat's illness has not changed that. We don't think on the lines of cost per trip. We enjoy motorhoming so much we just appreciate that we are able to go on that trip.
I think even if we sat down and worked out our costs per year we would still want to keep the mh. As someone on here has said before "there are no pockets in a shroud".
So, until the time comes that we are unlikely to be able to use the mh ever again, then I am happy for it to sit on the drive for maybe months at a time, just in case. If we sell it the dream is gone and we've always believed that Pat's illness is just a blip on our landscape that will be obliterated by medical science for a few more years at least.
Lesley

PS. the mh is used at least once a month to do the weekly shopping and is moved backwards and forwards on the drive, but I'm not sure whether the neighbours notice that.


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

I've never had so many replies to a thread before. Many thanks to those who have replied so far. Certainly got you all thinking didn't it?
Of course, as many MH owners are retired and probably the wrong side of 60, health matters will always have a bearing on how often you can get away and those of you in that category have my sympathy.
At least one reply said they use the van even just to go out for a picnic, well done you. So it can be done.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*picnic*

Greetings,



> At least one reply said they use the van even just to go out for a picnic


We used to go to Hornsea (EY) get some fish and chips and retire to the van then down to Hornsea Freeport, that was our picnic and a day out to boot!! 

Now we have a resort on the doorstep we don't go to Hornsea any more as it is too far away now for a day out. but still take the mh out for a run, occasionally to Humberston Fitties as well.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

2008

Jan. 10 weeks France/Spain/Morocco/Spain then home from Bibao

May 6 weeks France

September 4 weeks Northern/Southern Ireland

rest of year 8 weekends Fri/Mon. 

occasional day's away 18

December leave for Spain on the 4th, 27 day's

Total in 2008. 209 day's

Still not enough, must try harder :wink: 

Bob


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*away*

Greetings,

My word Bob! you certainly do get yourself around, its great when you can just get off when you want to, we must get ourselves organised and travel further although we are planning to go to France and Spain early next year.

What's your plans for next year?


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I must have some gypsy in me, I couldn't bear not having those 4 wheels (well in my case 6) ready to roll at a moment's notice.

I must admit that due to son-in-law, (the driver these days), working shifts, daughter studying for a degree, building work being undertaken on the house (13 months now and still not completed), granddaughter now at school, mine is not out on the open road as much as I would like. 

This year we will have only managed two separate weeks away, Easter school holiday and half term week at the end of this month with three weekends away in between but that doesn' mean that the R/V will have only been used for 20 nights this year, far from it! My son-in-law regularly sleeps in it when he is on night duty as he finds it is quieter sleeping there than being indoors. It also means that we don't have to creep around the house, panic when the dog barks or the doorbell rings! Don't tell the neighbours though as no doubt they would find some covernant that says 'no occupation while on the drive!'

PS Don't forget we can all move out of our houses into our treasures and be self sufficient when the power cuts come as happened in the 70s!


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Forty two days this year which isn't too bad considering I am still working, but would love to be able to spend more time away!!


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*Gypsy in the family*

Invicta,
Couldn't help but laugh when I read that your son-in-law sleeps in the RV on the drive....We full time in ours so we are always using it !! In fact, when we started our summer season job on a campsite earlier this year I had to PRY Gordon out of GAV...he said he slept much better in the van than in the provided accommodation(large static van !)
I remember , several years ago, when we were house/dog sitting for his sister he actually FELL out of the bed in the house...deeply gruntled he was too !!
As you can tell...we are more than happy with using our RV all the time, although we are looking forward to seeing the sun ....off to Morocco in November again !!....Yippee !!

Jenny


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Peter, nothing set in stone yet, BUT, 

Spain Dec 08 - Mar 09

Croatia May 09 and hopefully joining Ken & Jen (gaspode) at Amboise in June.

July/ Aug. UK only, rallies ect.

Sept.09 Germany maybe Rhine in Flamen (again) + winefest in the Alsace.

Dec. 09 Morocco until whenever 2010.

Really do not know why we do not Full Time. (i do really know, wife will not let me)  

Bob


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

bear1
I wasn't really going for the sympathy vote although I can understand it does sound that way. I just wanted to point out that the person with the RV may have good reason (and not necessarily illness) for being unable to use it at the moment but it doesn't mean he is "out of his mind" for keeping it. (although I think that was said tongue in cheek).
To say it is a waste of money to have the mh sitting on the drive I suppose does depend on the value you put on your trips out and the alternatives that you might consider. I don't think anyone else is in a position to judge.
If we want to go out for the day, we take the car, but I can see advantages in taking the mh. The disadvantage for me would be 3x the fuel cost for not much more convenience. BUT if I lived nearer the coast I would happily take the mh out every day and park up by the sea for the day. It's so cosy in the mh it might be cheaper than heating the house all day .
In answer to your question which I failed to answer in previous posts. We have just returned from a 12 day trip to Scotland and we've had 2 other trips this year. That's 23 days in total and we hope to get another week in before the year ends. That'll be twice as much as last year, so maybe next year if we can double it again, I might be happier.  
Lesley


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Not far from us is a 1989[ish] coachbult that has parked without being moved for well over 5 years ! . . the outside is covered in green slime, I hate to think what the inside is like.


----------

